# Hauling Across State Lines



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I wasn't sure where to put this, but I'm putting it here since all of the records have to deal with prooving the horses health. 

When hauling a horse across state lines (from SC through GA to Alabama, and then three or four days later from Alabama through Mississippi and Louisiana to Texas) what records do I need? I know I need a negative coggins and a health certificate, but can I get by without a shot record? We're having problems with our vet right now:evil:. I specifically need to know if I can get from SC to Alabama without the shot record, as I can leave him there at my parents house if I need to. It doesn't matter so much about getting to Texas, because I wouldn't be able to get into a boarding facility without it.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Getting pulled over and being asked for Coggins & shot records is a crap shoot.

Just know that IF you get pulled over, don't have proof of one or the other, or both, and the police officer wants to play Boss Hogg, he most certainly can confiscate your horse.

It's up to you to decide if you want to risk it or maybe find another vet to give your horse its shots before you leave.

When I left Southern California for Tennessee 6+ years ago, I wasn't even out of California when I had to pull into a livetock weigh station.

They scrutinized my shot records and compared every horse to the descriptions on ALL of my coggins. I asked the man what would have happened if my papers hadn't been in order. He replied "we have the right to hold your livestock if we see the need-------"


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I live on the Missour/Arkansas border so we would cross it all the time. I always had me records just in case but I was never pulled over. It really is a crap shoot if you decide to not take the papers.

I think Walkinthewalk has the right idea, if it were me and I was traveling that much I'd go to another vet and just pay to have the shots updated and get the papers. Sucks, but personally I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

My horse has already had the shots. I just don't haven't got the records from the vet. It's part of a big mess that's not entirely her fault, but it's still a pain in the butt. The cool thing is that when I get his coggins it'll have actual pictures of him rather than just a drawing of his markings. I can't figure out why they haven't done that years ago! It's alot harder to match photos than it is to match markings.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

We travel with coggins and interstate papers. Granted, if you're having problems with your vet then the interstate papers will be hard to come by.

I've never been asked for any papers before, ever. Haha!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've never been asked for any papers before. If crossing state lines I have my coggins, health report, and brand inspection papers. I have a folder for each horse that has all of their information in it. Including the above as well as records, registration, etc.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah... don't forget the health certificate. It's only good for 30 days in most states. I'm getting ready to travel from Missouri to California in a couple months... trying to save $$ for all vet costs right now =}


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I've never been stopped either. I think it would be interesting to ask whoever stops you what they look for...uh...what makes them pick this trailer over that one to stop...you know? 

Yeah..I know about the health certificate. As far as I know this vet will be able to do it. If not I do have a back up plan.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

walkinthewalk said:


> Just know that IF you get pulled over, don't have proof of one or the other, or both, and the police officer wants to play Boss Hogg, he most certainly can confiscate your horse.


Actually in some states they can hold the whole rig. Truck, trailer and horse(s). For up to 72 hours.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think any state requires SHOTS records ... boarding places yes but not states ... coggins is a must have... health certs are a must have


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah I don't think shot records are required because in most states you can vaccinate your own horses.... ya know get your shots from tractor supply or southern states or something?

Coggins and Health Certificate are required though.


----------

